

3 reasons a $49 Lumia 900 price drop won’t help Nokia - SlipperySlope
http://gigaom.com/mobile/3-reasons-a-49-lumia-900-price-wont-help-nokia/

======
SlipperySlope
They are ...

"First, for not much more money, AT&T customers can buy a new Android phone
with the latest hardware and software"

“What do my friends use?” is reason number two."

"Also hurting is the fact — reason number three — that the Lumia 900 won’t see
Windows Phone 8 when it debuts later this year"

